# XLR Cables



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase a set of 7 XLR cables to connect my AV7005 and amp combo. This is my first Pre/Pro setup and haven't had much experience with balanced outputs. Does the quality of the cable make a huge difference with sound quality? I'm a Martin Logan guy with 60/40 split with Home Theater/Music. I've seen such a vast price range out there and it's touch to decide. Have people had luck with budget cables? What price range should I expect to pay for each cable assuming standard length?


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

For general purpose 'light' use go with Monoprice. You will be fine.

For 'heavier duty' hard use I absolutely recommend Neutrik connectors over the Switchcraft connectors.
I also like the Mogami Neglex 2534 cable and next to it the less expensive Canare star-quad cable.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I've used 100's of XLR cables and I've never been able to hear a difference in them. The price difference is mostly the connector quality. If you are plugging and unplugging everyday then get the higher price cables. If you are just replugging a few times a year, then go for the cheap stuff.


----------



## shene (Aug 3, 2014)

I have both a 5 channel Anthem amplifier and an Anthem 15.4 processor/preamp on order. I also have a pair of SVS subwoofers at the same end of the room as my Video/theater equipment cabinet. The theater front 7 lines could be encased in one of those wire wraps at least from the processor to the first subwoofer and Anthem inputs. tI am only trying to clean up my cables, not decorate them. I would likely put all 7 wires through before installing my Neutrik connectors on the second end. One line going to the input of the left subwoofer would just extend on its own to the opposite corner for the sub in that corner. The other 6 would be for the other sub and the Anthem amp which will be sitting on the amp at that end corner just behind my equipment cabinet. I do not think making the bundle rather than having all of the cables loose should cause any wire to wire fields that would make a less than ideal transmission. Any opinions on if this is not the best way to go? Once in the cable wrap they would not be removable except if one connector end would be removed for each cable to be removed. .


----------



## shene (Aug 3, 2014)

xmaoo190 said:


> I'm looking to purchase a set of 7 XLR cables to connect my AV7005 and amp combo. This is my first Pre/Pro setup and haven't had much experience with balanced outputs. Does the quality of the cable make a huge difference with sound quality? I'm a Martin Logan guy with 60/40 split with Home Theater/Music. I've seen such a vast price range out there and it's touch to decide. Have people had luck with budget cables? What price range should I expect to pay for each cable assuming standard length?


I just ordered a 5 channel Anthem amp and 15.4 channel processor for my home theater. It is nice to go all balanced if you can. It eliminates any noise that happens to get in thru the cable shield and jacket. It is most important for real long rus(50, 200 ft etc. I like to use balanced if they are supported byt he equipment. You can buy real good Mogami Neglex cable at Guitar center for $1.28 a foot. The best Neglex connectors are about $2.50 to 3 dollars each at Parts Express. Not difficult to solder the connectors on. If you cant, Guitar Center sells 3 ft units for about $45 each (you need one for every channel you connect). or about $28 for a 3 ft cable at BlueJeans Cable. If you need a lot of cables, buy Neutrix connectors and Belden or Mogami Neglex at Guitar Center. The solder is easy and you can make the exact length you need buying Mogami Neglex at Guitar Center and Neutrix connectors at Parts Express. A cable will cost you about $5.50 for the two ends and $1.28 a foot for each cable. What this means is you can buy parts and build the same $45 cable at Guitar center for about $10. If you need longer, the cost goes up by $1.28 a foot.


----------

